# Akios reels, where are they manufactured?



## bigroo

Just curious where are the Akios reels manufactured? Thank you.


----------



## Fishin'Beast

cant seem to find where but you might also find this interesting http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?85758-Akios-reels-and-their-founder


----------



## AKIOS

*Akios*



fishin'beast said:


> cant seem to find where but you might also find this interesting http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?85758-akios-reels-and-their-founder


taiwan


----------



## mully

Are they made by Omoto?


----------



## AKIOS

*Akios*



mully said:


> Are they made by Omoto?


YES, by the specification of Simon Bradbury of AKIOS UK


----------



## mully

AKIOS said:


> YES, by the specification of Simon Bradbury of AKIOS UK


Nothing wrong with Omoto's stuff, I believe they also make the Abus that are not still made in Sweden. People automatically think that beacause something is made in China or Taiwan or Malaysia or another Asian country that it's crap. Those factories will make exactly what is specified, if you want it made cheaply they will do that, if you want it made with a high level of quality then that's what they'll do. Everyone was down on Penn when the bulk of production went overseas, but the new Squall and Fathom reels are great and of high quality.


----------



## solid7

Hey, AKIOS... I have a Shuttle frame that was dropped. All 3 of the female threaded posts broke off. Where do I get replacements? I tried to get somebody to order them for me, and they said they couldn't get them.

I converted the hole spacing to accept Abu sideplates, and I'd really like to get it in the water this season.

Thank you.

PS - by the way, if you have anything to do with the actual company, those threads in the posts are tapped too deep. The drill point is below the shoulder of those posts, and creates a natural perforation. Hence, they're designed to fail... Pass that on, please. Don't want to have to deal with that again, as those posts are lok-tited in place, and are a BITCH to remove!


----------



## AbuMike

solid7 said:


> PS - by the way, if you have anything to do with the actual company, those threads in the posts are tapped too deep. The drill point is below the shoulder of those posts, and creates a natural perforation. Hence, they're designed to fail... Pass that on, please. Don't want to have to deal with that again, as those posts are lok-tited in place, and are a BITCH to remove!


interesting post...


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> interesting post...


Not sure if you say that, in the sense that you've dealt with it before, or something else. Let me clarify - I don't think they did it on purpose. It's not something you're likely to see everyday. But it IS a problem when it it's a problem. 

The frame came to me second hand. Not everyone has a set of EZ-outs small enough, or with the right geometry to get those posts out. The tackle shop that had the frame before me rounded off the flats trying to remove them with the wrong tool.


----------



## Hooked Up

p=24&mfs=SBCLK&acimp=0&itemId=&cnm=&cid=&sqp=Akios+cage&_trksid=p2053742.m2428.l1313.TR0.TRC0.XAkios+cage


----------



## AbuMike

Nothing more than just another interesting issue with the reels. I still think the reels have great potential. I have not heard any issues with the machined framed reels.


----------



## Hooked Up

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171163439047


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> Nothing more than just another interesting issue with the reels. I still think the reels have great potential. I have not heard any issues with the machined framed reels.


Yeah, the reels have been really great for me. This particular frame saw a series of unfortunate events.

But I have a machining background, and this particular detail is flawed. It's neither good design, nor execution. They don't even need to be tapped as deep as they are. They are fragile...


----------



## solid7

Hooked Up said:


> p=24&mfs=SBCLK&acimp=0&itemId=&cnm=&cid=&sqp=Akios+cage&_trksid=p2053742.m2428.l1313.TR0.TRC0.XAkios+cage


Jeff, you only got part of a URL there...


----------



## Hooked Up

Go to ebay uk type in akois cage


----------



## AbuMike

I'm starting to wonder if the 757 issue of the line going between the frame and spool if a result of frame flex. I can make mine do it but only with 8+ oz. 10-12oz does it everytime.


----------



## solid7

Hooked Up said:


> Go to ebay uk type in akois cage


Thing is, I don't need the whole cage. This one came to me for free, on account of the owner not being able to get the parts. (and neither could I) Don't want to spend a bunch of money to make it useful. I have a cage, machined to an Abu hole pattern, waiting to accept the experimental guts and sideplate of an Abu from my collection...


----------



## AKIOS

*Akios*



solid7 said:


> Yeah, the reels have been really great for me. This particular frame saw a series of unfortunate events.
> 
> But I have a machining background, and this particular detail is flawed. It's neither good design, nor execution. They don't even need to be tapped as deep as they are. They are fragile...


OK, solid7 I hear you....I have new black 656 SCM Shuttle cages in stock for $125.00. Free shipping.


----------



## solid7

AKIOS said:


> OK, solid7 I hear you....I have new black 656 SCM Shuttle cages in stock for $125.00. Free shipping.


How about the replacement pins for the frame, for the cost of shipping? Somebody I know had to replace the entire frame, just because weakest link failed... Not good business, you know.


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, I do not have pins in stock, but I will contact AKIOS UK to see if I can get the pins.


----------



## solid7

AKIOS said:


> solid7, I do not have pins in stock, but I will contact AKIOS UK to see if I can get the pins.


That would be just... great.


----------



## AKIOS

*Akios*



solid7 said:


> That would be just... great.


solid7, Send me the Shuttle cage that you have and I will replace it with a new Shuttle cage @ no charge. Send to: Joe Moore, P.O. Box 544, Avon, NC, 27915. I will need your shipping address. Sorry for the problem, Joe Moore


----------



## Tommy

Hard to beat that for great customer service!!

Tommy


----------



## solid7

AKIOS said:


> solid7, Send me the Shuttle cage that you have and I will replace it with a new Shuttle cage @ no charge. Send to: Joe Moore, P.O. Box 544, Avon, NC, 27915. I will need your shipping address. Sorry for the problem, Joe Moore


Thanks, Joe. PM sent.


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, Yes I can get pins if that is what you want.....Joe


----------



## solid7

AKIOS said:


> solid7, Yes I can get pins if that is what you want.....Joe


That's all I really need. Be a shame to see you take a frame back that you can't do anything with.


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, I placed the order for a set of pins for your Akios 656 SCM cage this morning. Joe


----------



## redbucket

Top class customer service.


----------



## Tommy

Joe Moore (AKIOS) is a top class guy who really cares about the customer.

Tommy


----------



## AKIOS

Thank you Tommy !!! Joe


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, AKIOS UK will ship the cage pins to me today.....Joe


----------



## solid7

Thanks for the update. I will be watching for them.


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, Received cage pins from the UK today and mail to you tomorrow. Please let me know if the pins work for you. Joe


----------



## AKIOS

solid7, You should get the cage pins in the mail on Monday. Joe


----------



## solid7

I have received the cage pins, they are exactly what I needed. *Now, FIRST and FOREMOST, so there is no misunderstanding - I want to thank you sincerely for procuring these parts.* That needs to be kept in mind, to temper what I'm about to say...

You will have to excuse me for not singing the accolades of "great customer service" earlier. For the better part of 2 years, I tried to get these pins. I tried 2 times by phone, once by email. Then another 3 times through dealers. Since it wasn't a top priority, I kept putting it down, telling myself, eventually, some of these parts will pop up, and I gave it another shot every few months or so. However, each and every time, I got the same response that you gave me at the first. "We don't stock pins, buy a new cage." Never was I given the option to just buy what I actually needed. Keep in mind, the guy that owned the cage before me actually bought the new one, even though he could have bought another reel for the same price.

Seeing how easy it became to get these parts when I put it up on the forum really dismayed me a bit, because I felt like that should have been my first option, not the one that became available when everyone was paying attention. Sorta felt a bit like "push coming to shove". I still don't see what the big deal about these pins was all of this time. Ironically, I had also put in a request to order these pins direct from Akios, just a day before I entered this thread.

I really like Akios reels, and I own a couple of them - not just the throw away cage. For the sake of the product, I hope that everything about my experience is, and will be unique. But if you are able to accept a criticism, then mine would be this: If you want this product line to succeed, continue to take care of your customers, and give them the best option FIRST - no matter how small the request. They pay for the product, and it means something to them. And that aside, it's still so very easy to go with the competition, because there is a multitude of parts out there, and they can be had with little to no effort.

Nevertheless, I thank you again for helping me get these parts, and hopefully our next transaction will be a bit smoother.


----------



## AbuMike

Glad it worked out for you, wish I could say the same. Parts have got to get a bit easier to procure or these will not make it...


----------



## RocknReds

The solution is right here in the whole thread - just contact the importer and he will immediately solve your problems. The importer can't control (he might like to) the dealers because they just want to sell and make $$$. If you can't appreciate Joe - just look in the mirror and see the real problem.


----------



## solid7

RocknReds said:


> The solution is right here in the whole thread - just contact the importer and he will immediately solve your problems. The importer can't control (he might like to) the dealers because they just want to sell and make $$$. If you can't appreciate Joe - just look in the mirror and see the real problem.


I already did contact "the importer", if you would have read my whole post. I contacted "dealers" only AFTER (and in desperation) contacting "the importer". What I didn't mention, was that I also tried finding parts on Craigslist, Ebay, forum classifieds, etc. In the end, I was almost resigned to turning a set of the posts myself.

I'm sure your undying loyalty is appreciated, but I don't think we need to open this thread up to conflict where none currently exists. I'm glad you got to make your feelings known, but you don't have all of the details, and I think I did a pretty decent job of keeping it civil, so maybe it's best to just let it be? 

I left the door open to future dealings, even though this is a very unforgiving consumer market.


----------



## bronzbck1

If you want to own the best out there you own an Akios, if you want to own reels that you want to buy parts for, buy the ones that need them. Every reel out there breaks time to time. The ones with the readly available parts should tell you something.... They sell a lot of parts!


----------



## NC KingFisher

That or they have good service


----------

